# Petrus Method Tutorial



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

If you are kinda nooby and know what the Fridrich method is for the f2l and you don't particularly like it, try this method. Or if you are stuck at a certain time using the Fridrich method and can't get much faster try this I guess. Roux is faster but this can still be a sub 20 method. Plus you only have to memorize a couple oll's instead of 57.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 24, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> If you are kinda nooby and know what the Fridrich method is for the f2l and you don't particularly like it, try this method.


So, you have to be nooby to use Petrus, and you have to know what Fridrich F2L is as well? You can't use Petrus if you do like Fridrich?



tkcube1 said:


> Or if you are stuck at a certain time using the Fridrich method and can't get much faster try this I guess.


So, if you're stuck, give up? Oh yea, you said "I guess". Nevermind then.



tkcube1 said:


> Roux is faster but this can still be a sub 20 method.


So... Roux is always faster, but Petrus can get sub-20. Thank you for that Rubik's Cube lesson.



tkcube1 said:


> Plus you only have to memorize a couple oll's instead of 57.



So if you use Fridrich, you are forced to learn all 57 OLL's? Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## Hiero (Dec 24, 2009)

This was not a very good tutorial to be honest with you. In my opinion you need to explain what you are doing if it's going to be a tutorial. You can't just say well first make a block however you like, it's easy, flick, flick, there you go. Anyway, I've liked some of your other posts, so no offense, just being honest, sorry.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hiero said:


> This was not a very good tutorial to be honest with you. In my opinion you need to explain what you are doing if it's going to be a tutorial. You can't just say well first make a block however you like, it's easy, flick, flick, there you go. Anyway, I've liked some of your other posts, so no offense, just being honest, sorry.



I know. This video was basically for people who already knew how to solve the cube using fridrich f2l. I wasn't trying to teach people who only know a beginner method because most beginners that I know of learn the beginner method, then learn fridrich f2l, and then might switch to something else.


----------



## Hiero (Dec 24, 2009)

I understand, maybe you should look at making a full tutorial. If not Petrus then maybe something else. I didn't see any other tutorials on your youtube channel.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have one on ortega and the last 2 centers on the 7x7 but its the slow way for people who are lazy like me.


----------



## frogmanson (Jan 16, 2010)

wow wtf, you call this petrus? this is like basically fridrich but dumbed down...learn how to petrus before you make a vid wtf...


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 22, 2011)

doesn't work, user deleted his youtube acc


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> doesn't work, user deleted his youtube acc


Stop bumping old threads, read the forum rules please.


----------

